# Summer professional entertainment work In Menorca or Mallorca - Advice Please



## mayhem Sean (Apr 18, 2014)

Hi All,

I'm looking for a bit of advice from the ex-pat residents based in either Mallorca or Menorca. I'm considering a move to the islands for the summer as work over here in Ireland, doing what I do, is pretty much non existent (call it a mid-life crisis if you will ). 

Before I consider driving the 1000 miles and 2 ferries I was wondering If you guys and gals would have any idea of pub, club or hotel owners who might be interested in a non resident entertainer who offers:


Mobile Fun Casino Nights
Specialist DJ (60's, DISCO, 80's, 90's, Indie/Alt, 00's and General Party)
Karaoke Host
Poker Nights
[*]Racing Nights

The main benefit (Other than being the best at what I do (Sorry)) is that I'd bring all my own equipment and don't need accommodation.

Anyway, just wondering if anyone could point me in the right direction please.

Many thanks in advance,

Sean


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I dont think it will be as easy as you think. Most of the bigger hotels and bars get their work thru agents and those who dont, will insist that you are autonomo with the correct paperwork and permissions, so they can pay you with the correct deductions/invoices - well thats how it is on the mainland now - gone are the days where entertainers just turned up and were paid cash in hand.

Jo xxx


----------



## mayhem Sean (Apr 18, 2014)

jojo said:


> I dont think it will be as easy as you think. Most of the bigger hotels and bars get their work thru agents and those who dont, will insist that you are autonomo with the correct paperwork and permissions, so they can pay you with the correct deductions/invoices - well thats how it is on the mainland now - gone are the days where entertainers just turned up and were paid cash in hand.
> 
> Jo xxx


Thanks Jo,

I'm aware it wouldn't be easy, and am looking to go fully legit. I've had a good google around and can't find any 'reputable' agencies... I wonder would anyone be able to name any for me?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mayhem Sean said:


> Thanks Jo,
> 
> I'm aware it wouldn't be easy, and am looking to go fully legit. I've had a good google around and can't find any 'reputable' agencies... I wonder would anyone be able to name any for me?



I only know one agent and he's on the main land. Maybe others on here can help??? Or you could contact some of the hotels and ask who they use???

To go legit tho, you'll need to prove income and healthcare provision to the authorities. To do that, you would need to be autonomo. The payments for that are around 250€ a month, altho I believe it may start at less???? You'd need to do is to get yourself a jestoria who will help to set you up

Jo xxx


----------



## mayhem Sean (Apr 18, 2014)

crikey... just had a quick look at what going autonomo entails.... not looking easy anyway. I have a registered company in Ireland and I wonder, as i'm only going to be in Spain for 5 months, would this process be totally necessary? Effectively the pub, club or hotel would be hiring an Irish (EU) contractor, subject to Irish taxation and Irish employment law (or at least thats my understanding of the european revenue rules as a 'posted employee')

I could provide my Irish revenue and VAT details to the potential business and they would not be liable for any VAT as the service is provided from another eu country.

Will still take any agency names though if you could provide them, thanks.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mayhem Sean said:


> crikey... just had a quick look at what going autonomo entails.... not looking easy anyway. I have a registered company in Ireland and I wonder, as i'm only going to be in Spain for 5 months, would this process be totally necessary? Effectively the pub, club or hotel would be hiring an Irish (EU) contractor, subject to Irish taxation and Irish employment law (or at least thats my understanding of the european revenue rules as a 'posted employee')
> 
> I could provide my Irish revenue and VAT details to the potential business and they would not be liable for any VAT as the service is provided from another eu country.
> 
> Will still take any agency names though if you could provide them, thanks.


I'm no expert on the taxation etc but I know that after 90 days you would be considered a resident of Spain and therefore would need to have the correct Spanish papers, NIF number etc and the places you would do business with would need those things to enable them to log the transaction and satisfy their books (something that they're very "hot" on these days). You would also need some sort of proof of income and that you were paying into the Spanish system to obtain healthcare.

I dont know how things are in Mallorca, but the mainland a few years ago - and probably the same today is over run with entertainers and performers. When I lived in Spain five years ago, I knew of fights that had happened when a new band came along and took the work from an existing one - van tyres slashed, gear trashed and all sorts went on. 

I have friends in Nerja who are working as musicians and they're struggling, but just about managing. They are finding that the hotels and bars are now insisting on the correct paperwork (something they never used to worry about) - which means they dont get paid as much and are having to pay out autonomo

I kinda know a bit about this because we have a friend who is an agent in Marbella and he would tell us about how things were getting. We also spend our winters in Nerja and the music scene there (my husband is a musician). but I can only guess things arent any different in Mallorca??!!



Jo xxx


----------



## mayhem Sean (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks Jojo, appreciate the advice. Will do some more research into autonomo and take it from there.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Get in touch directly with hotels or holiday agents in the UK first and see if they can give you indications of what's required. If you google _entertainment agents agency Majorca_ for example quite a few come up.
Apart from the fact that there is less work around, I can't help thinking you might have left it too late though; after all we are at Easter now


----------



## keith277 (Jun 27, 2013)

Go onto Facebook and type in ihaveaquestion mallorca..the page is run by a guy with a vast amount of knowledge of Mallorca, once accepted into the group you can ask any question(s) that you like and there is always someone (if not a lot more) who will have an abundance of advice for you


----------

